# attaching 2x4 to brick



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

I was disappointed recently when I read that a popular construction adhesive only lasts 20 years, so I'd use something other than that.


----------



## doubler1950 (Apr 11, 2013)

*adhesive*

Thanks I was thinking maybe cement nails but it is really hard to get them in


----------



## tony.g (Apr 15, 2012)

Why not just drill and plug with screws?
As you say the masonry nails are not that predictable.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Tapcon screws in the mortar joints. Put a serpentine bead of urethane sealant on the back before screwing in.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Using screws to attach the lattice would also help. The vibration from the blows with the hammer can cause your fasteners to come loose. Tapcons and glue on the wood to masonry.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I would use a masonry bit and drill for anchors into the brick, not the mortar. Insert the masonry anchors and then screw into them. I would be worried if the lattice wobbled around the fasteners in the mortar could cause the joints to deteriorate. The bricks should be more solid. 

Admittedly, overkill perhaps.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

adhesive alone will fail over time, you need to use a mechancial fastener as well. either using tapcons, or plastic sleeve anchors for brick


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Maybe plastic anchors inside but outside the temperature extremes will cause them to fail. I would use lead/zinc metal anchors.

And don't underestimate the wind loads on something like a plant covered trellis. You can end up with quite a bit of "sail effect" yanking at or trying to sheer off the fasteners even though the trellis itself may not weigh that much.


----------



## doubler1950 (Apr 11, 2013)

*thanks*



sdsester said:


> Maybe plastic anchors inside but outside the temperature extremes will cause them to fail. I would use lead/zinc metal anchors.
> 
> And don't underestimate the wind loads on something like a plant covered trellis. You can end up with quite a bit of "sail effect" yanking at or trying to sheer off the fasteners even though the trellis itself may not weigh that much.


 
Thanks, there won't be any weight except yhe tresllis itself. I do want to go with something sturdy though. Many thanks.


----------



## bcgfdc3 (Jan 28, 2012)

Tapcon brand screw will work or you can use sleeve anchors or the brand name Hilti bolts like below.


----------



## doubler1950 (Apr 11, 2013)

*Thank you*



woodworkbykirk said:


> adhesive alone will fail over time, you need to use a mechancial fastener as well. either using tapcons, or plastic sleeve anchors for brick


 
Appreciate your answer. I was actually thinking of using sleeve anchors,but as anothe rguy said I guess the cold might affect them so it will be medal anchors.


----------



## doubler1950 (Apr 11, 2013)

*Thanks*



sdsester said:


> I would use a masonry bit and drill for anchors into the brick, not the mortar. Insert the masonry anchors and then screw into them. I would be worried if the lattice wobbled around the fasteners in the mortar could cause the joints to deteriorate. The bricks should be more solid.
> 
> Admittedly, overkill perhaps.


 
Part of what I needed to know was what to drill into. Thank you so much.


----------



## doubler1950 (Apr 11, 2013)

*thanks*



sixeightten said:


> Using screws to attach the lattice would also help. The vibration from the blows with the hammer can cause your fasteners to come loose. Tapcons and glue on the wood to masonry.


Makes sense to me. I'll try screws instead.


----------

